# Harmony and Root Movement



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Since "harmony" in Western music developed out of linear aspects of melodic lines which combined, the idea of "chords" and "functions" of those chords did not develop until all the kinks were worked out. "Root movement" was a kind of "shorthand" way of creating a "harmonic progression" of chords as separate entities apart from the linear and melodic aspects.
> 
> Since atonal music uses all 12 notes continuously, it tends to become a linear matrix. "Root movement" of chords becomes melded into the polyphonic fabric, so that it has less meaning and relevance in atonality.
> 
> Defenders of tonality, when comparing tonality and atonality, should be aware of these discrepancies, and of the rather limited and "template-like" quality harmony's technique of "root movement" shorthand in terms of function and in establishing tonality.


----------

